# JollyDoc Asks:  Who Will Kyuss Kill?



## JollyDoc (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, let's start taking bets now!  IMHO, Kyuss will lay waste to at least one League member.  I will not say who my personal choice is, but I'm interested in hearing yours.

You may choose from the following, and you may choose more than one:

Faust-elan psion
Havok-human warlock
Grubber-goliath (flightless) cleric
Mak-goliath favored soul
Storm-drow stormcaster
Hawk-aasimar paladin/marshal


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm, I'm already one for one with these death pool things. I'd like to guess Storm, since she's the Noir of the Age of Worms campaign. Well, really, I'd like to guess Noir, but she's not an option. And there's the possibility that Storm is really Entropy. So since Storm is obvious...

My first choice is going to be Mak. My second choice is Faust, since I know that JD will be gunning for him


----------



## Solarious (Oct 2, 2006)

*private smile*


----------



## Ika_Greybeard (Oct 2, 2006)

I voted Mak Since I play him and He is that UBER of a Character that Kyuss Is scared of him   Just Kidding I just know How my luck runs in these Big Fights plus Grubber is No threat Healing with his Wand of CLW so why Bother with him


----------



## Berandor (Oct 2, 2006)

Hawk.

Is there a better time and place for a paladin to die? No. So heroic death it is.

And Faust, cause I don't like D&D psionics


----------



## gfunk (Oct 2, 2006)

Berandor said:
			
		

> And Faust, cause I don't like D&D psionics




 And judging from the poll results, neither does anybody else . . .


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

I think it's just because Faust is the most dangerous.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love how nobody's voted for Grubber. Good call. The Chosen of Grumbar's pretty much indestructable.

Demiurge out.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 2, 2006)

My choices: Faust and Storm.

Why Storm?  Well, it's tradition.  

Why Faust?  I really like Faust, and know he has a lot of tricks up his sleeve, but I predict that Faust will get "burned out" eventually on Kyuss.  Whereas everyone else has tremendous staying power (except Storm, see above), Faust does not in an epic battle with a GOD.  Sorry to say, I think he'll go down.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Oct 2, 2006)

Storm just seems so fragile, she's the obvious choice.  It's not like she hasn't died before.  She's - y'know - the most qualified candidate.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 3, 2006)

How dead do you mean? At their levels, you can be dead one round and back the next after a _True Ressurrection_ or _Miracle_ or _Wish_. I fully expect one or more to get 'knocked down', but otherwise it'll either be a TPK or no permanent deaths.

Unless someone gets knocked into the Sphere of Annihilation. That could be very nasty.


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 4, 2006)

Quartz said:
			
		

> How dead do you mean? At their levels, you can be dead one round and back the next after a _True Ressurrection_ or _Miracle_ or _Wish_. I fully expect one or more to get 'knocked down', but otherwise it'll either be a TPK or no permanent deaths.
> 
> Unless someone gets knocked into the Sphere of Annihilation. That could be very nasty.




Oh...I mean dead...very dead.


----------



## Wish (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd have voted for "none" if it was an option.  After the smack they laid down on Dragotha, I think they're going to do horrible things to the wormy one.  That said, I voted for Storm.  Fragile, and has a history of dying.  I don't see how so many votes went to Hawk.  He seems like the quintessential tank to me.


----------



## gfunk (Oct 4, 2006)

Holy crap, Faust tied Storm for most votes!!

Hmmm . . . well I guess I can take this one of two ways . . .

I would like to think that people assume that JD will automatically be gunning for Faust.  Yeah, that's the ticket . . .


----------



## Ika_Greybeard (Oct 4, 2006)

I see it now that this is out here he is going to be gunning to kill one of us. Can we just sacrifice grubber and call it even


----------



## dungeon blaster (Oct 5, 2006)

My guess is Kyuss dies in 3 rounds.


----------



## gfunk (Oct 5, 2006)

dungeon blaster said:
			
		

> My guess is Kyuss dies in 3 rounds.




And we have a winner!!!


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 5, 2006)

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> I see it now that this is out here he is going to be gunning to kill one of us. Can we just sacrifice grubber and call it even





Of course I'm gunning to kill you!  Haven't I always?  Just because you continually frustrate my attempts doesn't mean I'm going to stop trying


----------



## Ika_Greybeard (Oct 5, 2006)

What about my offer? Grubber like a rock the Chosen of Grumbar and the rest of us lives


----------



## Solarious (Oct 5, 2006)

dungeon blaster said:
			
		

> My guess is Kyuss dies in 3 rounds.



 That depends on a lot: do you count rounds in Time Stop?


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 5, 2006)

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> What about my offer? Grubber like a rock the Chosen of Grumbar and the rest of us lives




Hmmm...Grubber might appease the WormGod...but then again he can't fly.  That only makes him half a sacrifice.  Somebody else has to give up their legs.


----------



## dungeon blaster (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm figuring three real rounds, or about 9-12 pseudo-rounds counting timestop.


----------



## Solarious (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah, then time might be on Kyuss' side. He qualifies for Spell Stowaway.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 6, 2006)

JollyDoc:  before they play the module, revamp Kyuss to make sure he has the Spell Stowaway (_time stop_) epic feat.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 6, 2006)

Great minds think alike, Solarious


----------



## Solarious (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes they do.


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 6, 2006)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> JollyDoc:  before they play the module, revamp Kyuss to make sure he has the Spell Stowaway (_time stop_) epic feat.





<stroking chin>...excellent....excellent...


----------



## Solarious (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh god. We've given Jolly evil ideas. That's always a bad sign... at least for the Leauge, at any rate.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2006)

You know, Giovanni _is_ Kyuss' scion; would he not kill a troublesome relative for the impertinence before he killed the others?

I'll change my vote from Storm (hey, I went with the odds) to Storm _and_ Havok.


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 9, 2006)

Felix said:
			
		

> You know, Giovanni _is_ Kyuss' scion; would he not kill a troublesome relative for the impertinence before he killed the others?
> 
> I'll change my vote from Storm (hey, I went with the odds) to Storm _and_ Havok.





Trying my best not to give too much away, but last night...well...no, I'll let Gfunk do the teaser in the main story hour...yeesh...


----------



## R-Hero (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish said:
			
		

> I'd have voted for "none" if it was an option.  After the smack they laid down on Dragotha, I think they're going to do horrible things to the wormy one.  That said, I voted for Storm.  Fragile, and has a history of dying.  *I don't see how so many votes went to Hawk.  He seems like the quintessential tank to me*.




Call it paladin hatred.  Many gamers don't just not like a knight in shining armor, they dispise him (or her.)

Also remember the 'Jacobian unknown' that no one can prepare for.  The next AoW update will show how this is true.   

On a personal note, Hawk is my best powergamer build ever.


----------



## JollyDoc (Oct 29, 2006)

We'll have to take Storm out of the equation for th time being on this one, since her player was out of town yesterday when the K-Man made his first appearance, but she still might factor in with round two.  

Any way, Kyuss has indeed claimed his first victim?  Who was it?  Will the voice of the people be the correct choice?  Stay tuned for this week's update of JollyDoc's Age of Worms to find out!!


----------

